# California Uber Driver Robbed At Gunpoint



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I blame the Uber driver.... why would you drive in Stockton?

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/08/25/uber-driver-robbed-stockton/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I blame the Uber driver.... why would you drive in Stockton?
> 
> http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/08/25/uber-driver-robbed-stockton/


How much did they get ?
$13.00 ?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> How much did they get ?
> $13.00 ?


Yeah and a phone/wallet LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Yeah and a phone/wallet LOL


Why is no one selling chipped wallets ?
That can be tracked if stolen ?


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Why is no one selling chipped wallets ?
> That can be tracked if stolen ?


Aren't you supposed to respond something like.

UNION!!!'

THIS WOULD NEVER HAPPEN!

ORGANIZE NOW!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> Aren't you supposed to respond something like.
> 
> UNION!!!'
> 
> ...


No.
Uber had nothing to do with Robbing this Driver.
This time . . . .

( UNION might offer insurance !)


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I bet those punks were like 13 dollars, broke aSs Uber driver. What did they expect lol, now they know. They won't be targeting a Uber driver again.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Why is no one selling chipped wallets ?
> That can be tracked if stolen ?


Or wallets that explode


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

MoreTips said:


> I bet those punks were like 13 dollars, broke aSs Uber driver. What did they expect lol, now they know. They won't be targeting a Uber driver again.


It is a bit scary that there are people out there dumb as nails like these guys.... the driver is lucky they didn't beat him to a pulp or murder him considering these guys are literally low iq monkeys...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Being completely facetious, but if he turned in a "Return Item' fee of $15 he'd be up two bucks...


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Being completely facetious, but if he turned in a "Return Item' fee of $15 he'd be up two bucks...


I really didn't want to like this... but it did kinda make me laugh... the guys alive and ok.. I'm glad, so I'm not laughing at him, just at the fact that they probably won't give him the return fee...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ratethis said:


> I really didn't want to like this... but it did kinda make me laugh... the guys alive and ok.. I'm glad, so I'm not laughing at him, just at the fact that they probably won't give him the return fee...


And how stupid low that $15 fee is....

ADD: On a serious note...I'm very glad he is safe as well...and his comment that he will no longer drive Uber is a positive all around for him and his daughter.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

There were a lot of bad places I'd make deliveries to with the truck - Newark, Detroit, E. St. Louis, Gary, Compton, and more - but the only place I ever heard gunfire at night was Stockton. 

And GySgt Highway was absolutely correct - an AK-47 has a very distinctive sound.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

glock 27 and dual dash cam, threat eliminated. F ubers TOS, There not gonna do sh_t for us.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Sacramento AGAIN?

Why in the world would ANYONE drive there for less than $1/mile?!


----------

